# Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up (Merged)



## Flanders

*Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



> The Wolves' Kevin Garnett has been training his tender knees by running in sand in Malibu, Calif. The 7-footer, who has added muscle this summer and is up to a career-high 253 pounds, is expected to play more power forward than small forward this season. When Garnett was drafted by the Wolves in 1995, he weighed 210 pounds.


_-Saint Paul Pioneer Press_


Last season, according to NBA.com, Kevin weighed 220. Could he have possibly added 30 lbs over the summer in an attempt to play in the paint more? What could this mean for the Wolves? The NBA? 

I would just like some photographic proof. If anyone can find some recent pics of KG, that would be great. I checked the hurricane relief photos (and that wasn't too long ago) and KG didn't look any different.


----------



## Flanders

*Kevin Garnett up to 253 lbs!*



> The Wolves' Kevin Garnett has been training his tender knees by running in sand in Malibu, Calif. The 7-footer, who has added muscle this summer and is up to a career-high 253 pounds, is expected to play more power forward than small forward this season. When Garnett was drafted by the Wolves in 1995, he weighed 210 pounds.


_-Saint Paul Pioneer Press_

Holy crap, if this is true. The NBA should watch out. 

I guess missing the playoffs last season really got to KG. He was listed 220 lbs last season and now he's up to 253? Wow.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Oh my this could be a good and bad thing. He could lose alot of the other skills he had before, but he could arguably become the best PF in the league if this works out well.

Any pics?


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

KG at 253 would play like KG at 220! Adding 33 pounds won't change the way he has been playing for the past 10 years.


----------



## KJay

*Re: Kevin Garnett up to 253 lbs!*

where's he hidding it?


----------



## the main event

*Re: Kevin Garnett up to 253 lbs!*



Flanders said:


> _-Saint Paul Pioneer Press_
> 
> Holy crap, if this is true. The NBA should watch out.
> 
> I guess missing the playoffs last season really got to KG. He was listed 220 lbs last season and now he's up to 253? Wow.



damn boy! holla at me! KG is going to be furoius!!!!!


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Kevin Garnett up to 253 lbs!*



KJay said:


> where's he hidding it?


 thats what I wanna know..

I didn't/dont think KG could get that big....he's a long and has a thin frame. Before this his "big" weight gain was in 02-03...

but hey anything that'll get him to dunk on dudes instead of jumpers is cool with me


----------



## Ron Mexico

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

1 pound per loss


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Chris Bosh #4 said:


> Oh my this could be a good and bad thing. He could lose alot of the other skills he had before, but he could arguably become the best PF in the league if this works out well.
> 
> Any pics?


 are you describing Chris bosh or KG


----------



## PetroToZoran

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Chris Bosh #4 said:


> Oh my this could be a good and bad thing. He could lose alot of the other skills he had before, but he could arguably become the best PF in the league if this works out well.
> 
> Any pics?


KG was arguably the league's best PF before this...


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

This can only be a good thing. KG was already a ridiculous post player with all his Kevin McHale-taught moves. Adding bulk and strength will only help down there.


----------



## rynobot

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

LOL at people who said KG couldn't add that much weight because of his genetics.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

'Roids


----------



## Kicito

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

He didn't look that bulked in Katrina Relief Game 2 weeks ago. Unless he's added 20-30 pounds in 2 weeks, i'm not sure the report is true.


----------



## Benjie

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

NBA.com listings aren't that good apart from the newer players. I mean, it has McGrady listed at 6'8 and Rashard Lewis listed at 6'10 and the are the same height. McGrady is bigger than 6'8.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

He was definitely more than 220 last year. Don't trust those measurments on NBA.com.


----------



## Wat

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

33 pounds is a joke. It's either fat or steroids, if the #33 is correct.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

i always wanted KG to bulk up more. this will help his low post game and rebounding. for a person his size, he moves around awfully well. And he can still rise above anyone else and throw down that tomahawk. only this time bulked up, he'll do it with more authority. This could be the year that KG quiets his critics about not being dominant.


----------



## The lone wolf

*Re: Kevin Garnett up to 253 lbs!*

yeah, where is he hiding it? He looked as skinny as ever in the relief game.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

There's no way he was 220 last year. NBA.com doesn't update their heights and weights much, so it's not very reliable. He was probably 240 last year and put on 13 pounds to be 253.


----------



## Ming_7_6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

He said he was 237 last year.


And 16 pounds is VERY possible.


Should be a great year seeing KG and 


Yao


PROOF of Yao here:


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



PetroToZoran said:


> KG was arguably the league's best PF before this...


Arguably the biggest choker too.


----------



## VTRapsfan

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Even if he was 237 to start out, bulking up to 253 should be pretty noticable. It sounds like he'll do just about anything to make sure he doesn't miss the playoffs again. I'd be ready for another MVP-caliber season from him.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



PetroToZoran said:


> KG was arguably the league's best PF before this...


KG was never close to the league's best PF. Too bad an added post game won't come with the added muscle. Be prepared for more fadeaways.


----------



## The lone wolf

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

He's the best pf man.. the best in todays game

but i didn't see him bulked up at all in the relief game


----------



## VTRapsfan

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> KG was never close to the league's best PF. Too bad an added post game won't come with the added muscle. Be prepared for more fadeaways.


He's been 2nd best for a while now. Who's better than him other than Duncan (who he is almost as good as)?


----------



## Ming_7_6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

I actually think Amare is better, just my view though. KG is definitely at least 3rd though.


----------



## VTRapsfan

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Ming_7_6 said:


> I actually think Amare is better, just my view though. KG is definitely at least 3rd though.


On offense, definitely. However, Amare needs to improve his defense before he can be considered on KG's level. Of course, this is all assuming he's a PF and not a C.


----------



## Ming_7_6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Even with the poor defense, Amare is better overall in my view. But if KG is really trying to bulk up more and bang more inside, he could easily be #1.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> KG was never close to the league's best PF. Too bad an added post game won't come with the added muscle. Be prepared for more fadeaways.


 :laugh: 
get real

...KG has been running around at about 230 the last couple of seasons. Unless you're shaq or Charles Barkley adding 20lbs in one off season is a little difficult to do...i'd say he'll be around 240lb

how many players do you think their height and weight is listed wrong or not updated....I know Shaq hadn't been 330lb since 2000


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

no bulk up, no playoffs


----------



## Ming_7_6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Shaq was only 325-330 last year, that is WELL documented and verified.


Yao supposedly gained 22 pounds JUST IN UPPER BODY this year, and was said to be 308 before that, but some reports had him at 322.


KG at 253 is not hard to believe, REMEMBER if you are 7-1, added wieight hardly shows up compared to someone who is say 6-1.

You have to keep that in mind.


But even at 240 KG is still a toothpick to be honest, but I did recall KG saying last year an interview that he was 237.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Duncan is the same height as Garnett, and he is what, 260? If Garnett is up around 250 now, there is no excuse for him to stay out of the post. He needs to bang down low and dominate, not roam the perimeter.


----------



## Ras

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Ming_7_6 said:


> Even with the poor defense, Amare is better overall in my view. But if KG is really trying to bulk up more and bang more inside, he could easily be #1.


How is Amare better overall if he's only better than KG at one thing?


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Duncan is the same height as Garnett, and he is what, 260? If Garnett is up around 250 now, there is no excuse for him to stay out of the post. He needs to bang down low and dominate, not roam the perimeter.


 he didn't look 250lb to me at that relief game..

Kevin Garnett will never be bulky...too got damn long


----------



## Ming_7_6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Amare's a lot more dominant than KG.


Duncan isn't KG's height, KG is like 7-1, Duncan is like 6-11.

BTW, you could easily argue KG was the best PF in his MVP year. To say he "was never the best" is wrong.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

http://basketteuse3.skyblog.com/pics/111789395.jpg

Garnett has maybe a half inch on Duncan. Duncan is more realistically 7'0, Garnett might be a shade under 7'1.

But looking at the picture again, they look exactly the same height.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Kevin Garnett up to 253 lbs!*

I thought he looked bigger in the relief game. It was obvious he was in shape already, seeing that he had like 4 pts and 4 boards in like 3 minutes and hadn't broke a sweat. But what was interesting that I saw in the game was that his first shot was a shot using the backboard, TD like... Well what we do know is that he is working hard.


----------



## Ras

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Ming_7_6 said:


> Amare's a lot more dominant than KG.


That doesn't answer the question at all, because he's only more dominant on the offensive side of the ball; which is exactly what I said. That still doesn't answer why he's better overall.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> KG was never close to the league's best PF.


Defend this statement.


----------



## Ming_7_6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Sir Patchwork, there are dozens of images where KG is clearly about 2 inches taller.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Sir Patchwork said:


> http://basketteuse3.skyblog.com/pics/111789395.jpg
> 
> Garnett has maybe a half inch on Duncan. Duncan is more realistically 7'0, Garnett might be a shade under 7'1.
> 
> But looking at the picture again, they look exactly the same height.


KG is slightly leaning to the left in that pic.


----------



## ChrisWoj

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Sir Patchwork said:


> http://basketteuse3.skyblog.com/pics/111789395.jpg
> 
> Garnett has maybe a half inch on Duncan. Duncan is more realistically 7'0, Garnett might be a shade under 7'1.
> 
> But looking at the picture again, they look exactly the same height.


Totally off topic: But until I read the post to go along with that I didn't recognize KG and Dunc. I seriously thought I was looking at a C and a couple of SGs for some odd reason! I love looking at pictures of Yao next to fellow tall players... it just makes them look so ... normal. 

As for the KG/Amare argument. C'mon, one season does not a number one player make. Amare had a great couple of years before that, yes. But this past season was a complete breakout year. Most players need to repeat breakout years before they're annointed as superstar level players. Amare has the POTENTIAL to be the best PF in the game... or the best C in the game. He's that good, potentially. But give him time to develop before you put the mantle of BEST upon his shoulders.


-Chris.


----------



## LakerLunatic

*Re: Kevin Garnett up to 253 lbs!*

Awsome, and now that he is coming to L.A, even better. :jump:


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



PetroToZoran said:


> KG was arguably the league's best PF before this...


Yes I know that, but many people put Duncan over KG that's why I said it. I also said the fact because he put on so much muscle, that he could lose some skills like quickness.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



Ming_7_6 said:


> Amare's a lot more dominant than KG.
> 
> 
> Duncan isn't KG's height, KG is like 7-1, Duncan is like 6-11.
> 
> BTW, you could easily argue KG was the best PF in his MVP year. To say he "was never the best" is wrong.



Wow...i cant believe people are putting Amare over KG. Amare played like s hit last season without Nash in the lineup. It just shows he cant really create for himself. He also doesnt have the rebounding and defense KG has. Amare plays in teh paint, but never with his back to the basket. His jumper is not as good as Garnetts. His passing is much worse than KG's. Amare is a finisher around the basket, but a lot of the times Nash is the one that creates for him. Imagine KG with Nash, that would be crazy. Overall, KG is a better player than Amare and its pretty hard to even argue it.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Right now, Amare is pretty much a blackhole.


----------



## thekid

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

KG was 240 last year so 13 pounds isn't too much added weight especially for someone 7'1.


----------



## Ming_7_6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

That's all true, except KG is overrated, Amare is better.


----------



## thekid

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

Who's to say Amare is not overrated and only a dunker set up by Steve Nash? Not that I say it's true, it's just the same argument you use.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



RaptorsCB4 said:


> He's been 2nd best for a while now. Who's better than him other than Duncan (who he is almost as good as)?


Duncan is 3 billion times better. Amare is already better than Garnett as well.


----------



## thekid

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

I think some of you guys are not giving KG enough credit or think he's old already..


----------



## Ming_7_6

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

I'm not using an argument pal, I am simply saying IMO Amare is better.


Let me put it like this, If I could choose one of them to start my team to have the best chance at a title next year, it would definitely be Amare.

With that being said, at this point Amare is no Duncan.


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



DWadeistheTruth said:


> Arguably the biggest choker too.


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA.....no...just no. Webber, yes. Garnett, hell no.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Duncan is 3 billion times better. Amare is already better than Garnett as well.


Posting is not your friend.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



EHL said:


> Posting is not your friend.


haha! The fact is that Garnett is still 20x better thaa Kenyon Martin and also still better than Amare. Amare hasn't even been All-NBA 1st. Not in KG's league. U can prove Garnett better by awards, stats, or anything else. No need to list them.


----------



## sportkingJSP13

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*



MemphisX said:


> 'Roids


yep


----------



## Cyberwolf

*Re: Kevin Garnett up to 253 lbs!*

KG hasn't been 220 since his second season, if that. He's been gaining weight steadily throughout his career, so it wouldn't surprise me if he was about 240 last year. Still, 15lbs of lower body muscle could really help him in the low block, and unlike adding tons of upper body weight (see Shaq's foot problems) should lessen the risk of him injuring a knee again.

All in all, good stuff.


----------



## Flanders

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

These new-school basketball fans are making a mockery of the NBA fanbase. 

How could one summon up the idiocy to believe that Amare is better than KG? Any real basketball fans with some knowledge of the NBA knows that KG is a top player in the league. Not a top PF only, one of the elite players in the league. 

Amare is ranked highest would probably be the 10th best player in the league, behind the likes of:

Duncan
Garnett
Shaq
Kobe
Tmac
Lebron
Iverson
Wade
Dirk


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Kevin Garnett: Bulked Up*

253? Well KG's so long that I don't think it'll be that noticeable. I haven't seen him lately, but iif it'll help him down low then we're gonna see him banging more instead of fading away. And all of you that are saying Amare's better than KG... potentially yeah, but currently c'mon let's get real ...


----------



## sheefo13

Thread Merged.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Wow. I've been away for a little while now and this is the very first thread I've looked at in like a month or something. (Shakes his head) 

Just,....wow. 

If we're comparing who has been on the better teams, the answer is clearly Tim Duncan. If we're asking who is the youngest, the answer is clearly Amare Stoudemire. If we're asking who is the most versatile player in the game, the answer is clearly Kevin Garnett.

Let's have some fun for a second here.

KG:22.2ppg TD:20.3ppg AS:26.0ppg
Amare can score, no one denies that. In 55 games in '03-'04 he averaged 20.6. Garnett and Duncan can score, too. KG has been at least 20/10 for 7 straight years. Amare can score, but he is not anywhere near "clearly" better than Garnett.

KG:13.5rpg TD:11.1rpg AS:8.9rpg
Garnett and Duncan are the class of the league here. Here is another category (watch for the developing pattern...) where KG clearly outperforms Tim Duncan. An argument I've heard many times is that KG only gets his rebounds because no one else boxes out and crashes the boards, however my counter to that would be to simply mention that he has been getting those rebounding numbers on a team that has predominantly played a half-court game. The point here is that a "clearly more dominant" Amare should (at the Center position) be cleaning up on the offensive glass with Phoenix's run-n-gun and be using his size to muscle out other players on the defensive end.

KG:5.7apg TD:2.7apg AS:1.6apg
Kevin Garnett ranked 18th overall in the league in assists. He has more than double Tim Duncan's average and more than triple (C'mon, you know you see the pattern...) Amare Stoudemire's average. 
Pop quiz: What do you say to your starting Point Guard if he averages 5.7 assists per game? Answer: Hey, thanks for dropping more dimes than about half of the other starting Point Guards in the league!
Extra Credit: What do you say to your starting Power Forward if he distributes the ball better than about half of the league's starting PG's, whose main responsibility is to get other players the ball in situations where they can score?
Answer: Is there anything you can't do?

KG:1.48spg TD:0.68spg AS:0.96spg
Here's another tasty little nugget, did you know that KG also ranked 18th overall in Steals? I feel this might be more impressive than his assist numbers when you consider that conventional wisdom holds that a smaller player (think PG, SG, SF) will typically be quicker and, thusly more likely to poke away a ball. Take the NBA's 30 teams; take the smaller players (PG, SG, SF) and you have *NINETY STARTING PLAYERS* who should all be more capable in this area. Now, from that 90, subtract the 17 who had a higher steals average than Kevin Garnett and you are left with 73 starting PG's, SG's and SF's who can't hold Kevin's jock when it comes to creating an extra possession for their teams.

KG:1.37bpg TD:2.64bpg AS:1.63bpg
Duncan is clearly just a beast here and this is one of Amare's best statistical categories as well.

I said all of that so I could ask this: When Garnett owns 3 of the 5 major statistical categories, while Duncan and Amare *split* the other 2 out of 5, how can you say KG isn't the dominant player?

I won't pretend I'm not a completely biased, homer of a fan because, I am. However, I think that I laid this out pretty clearly and hopefully pretty convincingly. Amare is a rising star and I hope he has a long and spectacular career. Duncan has played on some teams that have been brilliantly put together and is a fantastic player in his own right. Nobody can tell me the Spurs don't have the most balanced attack in the league, but we are not talking about who has the better team, we are talking about who the better player is.

Kevin Garnett is currently the best basketball player in the NBA.

P.S. Stephon Marbury put on like, 20 lbs. or something before his second season. I'd think it would be a lot harder to do as a much smaller player than KG.


----------



## jokeaward

Garnett could no doubt score 26 PPG with Nash's skill and Marion's support and ease some of KG's burdens, like a very rich man's Griffin. Wally sure as hell isn't going to do much for a 6'7" SF besides shoot a lot of inside-the-arc shots, actually. Plus there are more possessions per game for KG to score. Now in the playoffs Amare exploded in scoring, as we know. He's close to KG.

I hope this works out. Maybe it's better, maybe not. KG playing stout games was not a really rare or victory-ensuring thing. He could go 20/20 against some Southeast non-factor and the team still blew it, even though they should have those games if any.


----------

